# Are the Sixers Playoff Contenders?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

While the east's top teams are still significantly worse thant the West's, the east's bottom teams are all significantly better this year. I think that this team would be contenders in last year's East, but are they contenders this year?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe if the top 8 teams in the East get into a massive brawl and everyone gets suspensions.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The bottom four spots of the East are wide open, I feel that just about any team can make the playoffs this year. so yeah, I believe they are. Don't think they'd be a threat to get out of the first round though.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

No not this year. I think in two years if they stay the course they can really start making a push.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Did Sixers make any offseason signings?


I'm not sure they could compete against the Knicks for the 8th spot, but it's going to be really really tough for them


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Not even close to contending.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Honestly, I think the team will take a step back, which is not actually a bad thing, it will be better for them in the long run.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Not there yet.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think they will make it this year. They may get 10th or 11th spot. If lucky 9th. That's ok. Next year or the year after.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

12th in the east if they have a very good year.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

They'll try but come up short. Depending on how they draft and moves the GM makes they could be scary in a few years.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> The bottom four spots of the East are wide open, I feel that just about any team can make the playoffs this year. so yeah, I believe they are. Don't think they'd be a threat to get out of the first round though.


yo, dude in your sig looks _just_ like me from that angle. crazy.

below the heavens is a hot album title though. google.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not this year. They have a ways to go. But they do have nice young players to build around.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> yo, dude in your sig looks _just_ like me from that angle. crazy.
> 
> below the heavens is a hot album title though. google.


It's a cool album, drops on the 14th. One of my favorites of this year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> It's a cool album, drops on the 14th. One of my favorites of this year.


It doesn't drop on the 14th, I already bought it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> It doesn't drop on the 14th, I already bought it.


iTunes, right?

It's been on there for awhile now, the 14th is when the actual CD comes out. This was one of those cases where for some reason it was released earlier on iTunes, same thing happened with Slum Village's last album.


----------



## Vinsane#15 (Jun 3, 2007)

The Sixers won't make the playoffs this year but I honestly believe you guys with Andre Iguodala will be in the finals a couple years from now. The new AI is going to explode this year.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> iTunes, right?
> 
> It's been on there for awhile now, the 14th is when the actual CD comes out. This was one of those cases where for some reason it was released earlier on iTunes, same thing happened with Slum Village's last album.


my thoughts:

http://www.rapreviews.com/archive/2007_08_belowheavens.html


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Are they, I hope not....I hope they lose enough to get a solid piece in next years' draft. They are definately more than a few pieces away from future contention and winning now isn't going to help anything.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Are they, I hope not....I hope they lose enough to get a solid piece in next years' draft. They are definately more than a few pieces away from future contention and winning now isn't going to help anything.


I agree. I think that with this group, they peak at a 3rd or 4th seed..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> my thoughts:
> 
> http://www.rapreviews.com/archive/2007_08_belowheavens.html


Nice review. I was dead serious when I said awhile back that you have a talent for that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nice review. I was dead serious when I said awhile back that you have a talent for that.


Thanks. You know, that statement is what made me apply to the site in the first place.


----------



## Cagee7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Naw i don't think they will make the playoffs. This year maybe next year if they get a good lottery pick like OJ.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Andre Miller...Louis Williams...Kevin Ollie
SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green...Derrick Byars
SF: Rodney Carney...Kyle Korver...Thaddeus Young...Bobby Jones
PF: Jason Smith...Shavlik Randolph...Louis Amundson
C: Samuel Dalembert...Steven Hunter

This team has one reliable scorer, and his career high in ppg is 18.2. Yes, Iguodala is certainly an up-and-comer and could get 20-5-5 next year, but where is the rest of the offense going to come from?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Andre Miller...Louis Williams...Kevin Ollie
> SG: Andre Iguodala...Willie Green...Derrick Byars
> SF: Rodney Carney...Kyle Korver...Thaddeus Young...Bobby Jones
> PF: Jason Smith...Shavlik Randolph...Louis Amundson
> ...


team basketball. It's more important to have a good team concept offensively and defensively than a couple of go-to guys. I think that anybody who's watched this team over the past ten years has figured that out. 

That said, I would love to see Iguadala be able to consistently create his own shot. That ability does come in handy in slow situations.


----------

